# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  AV1, avatar robot for children with long term illnesses, No Isolation, Oslo, Norway

## Airicist

Designer - No Isolation

Home page - noisolation.com/av1

----------


## Airicist

No Isolation - how it works

Published on May 10, 2016




> Learn what we do to get children with lang term illness out of isolation. 
> 
> Make sure your child does not miss the first day of school!

----------


## Airicist

AV1 – the robot for children with long-term illness

Published on May 23, 2017




> When a pupil can’t attend class themselves, AV1 will take their place. AV1 is the telepresence robot for children and young adults suffering from long-term illness.
> 
> In the UK, more than 72 000 children are missing out on their childhood due to long-term illness. That means in every eight classroom there is an empty desk.
> 
> Being diagnosed with a long-term or chronic illness puts a dent in your everyday life, and cause you to miss school and time with your friends. Often, the isolation can be as bad as the illness itself. That is why we created AV1.
> 
> AV1 is built to let children take part in school activities on their own terms. The kids using AV1 can decide when to connect and disconnect, simply by pressing a button in the app.
> 
> If the child is not feeling up for school, he or she can signalise that they want to be passive listeners, and a blue light will flash on the robot's head. If the child wishes to answer a question, they can raise their hand by pressing a button in the app, and a white light will flash. You can also put the AV1 in whisper mode, so only the kids seated next to the AV1 will hear you.

----------

